
“We Have Passed the Stage of Amateur Evil:” Scientists on the Atomic Bomb, 1945 - prismatic
http://werehistory.org/atomic-bomb/
======
powera
Picking out one random letter from one person who had a bad premonition around
when the atomic bomb was dropped is pretty much the _exact opposite_ of
evidence for anything at all.

~~~
Tepix
This isn't about evidence. Eugene Cotton was right: "Man has openly begun to
lay plans for his own destruction."

